# Joseph Green



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Today is the great gifted genius' birthday.
His music will reign forever.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Indeed. Berlioz and Verdi are my favourite composers and I have recordings of nearly all Verdi's operas, and those I haven't I have at least heard on Spotify. The only ones not in my collection are *Oberto*, *Jérusalem* and *Aroldo*. Of the others, these are the recordings I have.

*Un Giorno di Regno* - Pagliughi, Cozzi, Oncina, Capecchi Bruscantini; Simonetto 
Cossotto, Norman, Carreras, Wixell, Casinelli; Gardelli

*Nabucco* - Callas, Bechi, Neroni; Gui
Souliotis, Gobbi, Cava: Gardelli

*I Lombardi* - Deutekom, Domingo, Raimondi; Gardelli

*Ernani* - Price, Bergonzi, Sereni, Flagello; Schippers

*I due Foscari* - Ricciarelli, Carreras, Cappuccilli, Ramey; Gardelli

*Giovanna d'Arco* - Caballé, Domingo, Milnes; Levine

*Alzira* - Cotrubas, Araiza, Bruson; Gardelli

*Macbeth* - Callas, Penno, Macherini, Tajo; De Sabata
Verrett, Domingo, Cappucilli, Ghiaurov; Abbado

*I Masnadieri* - Caballé, Bergonzi, Cappuccilli, Raimondi; Gardelli

*Il Corsaro* - Caballé, Norman, Carreras, Mastromei; Gardelli

*La Battaglia di Legnano* - Ricciarelli, Carreras, Manuguerra, Ghiuselev; Gardelli

*Luisa Miller* - Moffo, Verrett, Bergonzi, MacNeil, Tozzi, Flagello; Cleva
Ricciarelli, Obraztsova, Domingo, Bruson, Howell, Ganzarolli; Maazel

*Stiffelio* - Sass, Carreras, Manugerra, Ganzarolli; Gardelli

*Rigoletto* - Callas, Di Stefano, Campolonghi, Ruffino; Mugnai
Callas, Di Stefano, Gobbi, Zaccaria; Serafin

*Il Trovatore* - Callas, Barbieri, Di Stefano, Panerai, Zaccaria; Karajan
Plowright, Fassbänder, Domingo, Zancanaro, Nesterenko; Giulini

*La Traviata* - Callas, Albanese, Savarese; Santini
Callas, Di Stefano, Bastianini; Giulini
Callas, Kraus, Sereni;Ghione
Callas, Valletti, Zanasi; Rescigno
De Los Angeles, Del Monte, Sereni; Serafin
Stratas, Wunderlich, Prey; De Patané
Cotrubas, Domingo, Milnes; Kleiber

*I Vespri Siciliani* - Callas, Kokoios-Bardi, Mascherini, Christoff; Kleiber
Arroyo, Domingo, Milnes, Raimondi; Levine

*Simon Boccanegra* - De Los Angeles, Campora, Gobbi, Christoff; Santini
Freni, Carreras, Cappuccilli, Ghiaurov; Abbado

*Un Ballo in Maschera* - Callas, Barbieri, Di Stefano, Gobbi; Votto
Callas, Simionato, Di Stefano, Bastianini; Gavazzeni

*La Forza del Destino* - Callas, Tucker, Tagliabue, Rossi-Lemeni; Serafin

*Don Carlo(s)* - Caballé, Verrett, Domingo, Milnes, Raimondi; Giulini
Freni, Baltsa, Carreras, Cappucilli, Ghiaurov; Karajan

Ricciarelli, Valentini-Terrani, Domingo, Nucci, Raimondi; Abbado

*Aida* - Callas, Dominguez, Del Monaco, Taddei; De Fabritiis
Callas, Simionato, Baum, Walters; Barbirolli
Callas, Barbieri, Tucker, Gobbi: Serafin
Caballé, Cossotto, Domingo, Milnes; Muti
Freni, Baltsa, Carreras, Cappuccilli; Karajan
Harteros, Semenchuk, Kaufmann, Tézier; Pappano

*Otello* - Vickers, Rysanek, Gobbi; Serafin
Domingo, Scotto, Milnes; Levine

*Falstaff* - Gobbi, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Merriman, Barbieri, Alva, Panerai; Karajan

and of course,

*Requiem* - Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov; Giulini
Scotto, Baltsa, Luchetti, Nesterenko; Muti

I see now that the only recent recording I have is the Pappano *Aida*, which is fabuously conducted and sounds terrific. Other than that, though, it pales in comparison to my other recordings.

I also note that I don't have any Tebaldi recordings, which rather surprises me. I used to have, on LP, the Karajan *Otello*, and I still think it very fine, but ultimately I prefer Vickers and Domingo to Del Monaco as Otello, and, though Tebaldi might be more vocally entitled, I actually prefer Scotto's much more personal and affecting way with the role. Still, I do wish it had been Tebaldi instead of Rysanek on the Serafin recording.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Indeed. Berlioz and Verdi are my favourite composers and I have recordings of nearly all Verdi's operas, and those I haven't I have at least heard on Spotify. The only ones not in my collection are *Oberto*, *Jérusalem* and *Aroldo*. Of the others, these are the recordings I have.
> 
> *Un Giorno di Regno* - Pagliughi, Cozzi, Oncina, Capecchi Bruscantini; Simonetto
> Cossotto, Norman, Carreras, Wixell, Casinelli; Gardelli
> ...


It begs the question, why don't you have the missing three?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> It begs the question, why don't you have the missing three?


Not sure really. Probably because I have never been able to get cheap copies.

For the record, I'd go for the Gardelli *Oberto* with Dimitrova and the Caballlé/Queler *Aroldo*. There's a Ricciarelli/Carreras *Jérusalem* under Gavazzeni, but I've no idea if I could find it anywhere.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For me Vickers/Pertile/Vinay are my Otello choices.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> For me Vickers/Pertile/Vinay are my Otello choices.


I saw Domingo at Covent Garden with Te Kanawa and Sergei Leiferkus and he was incredibly moving. Ultimately Vickers is my favourite, but Domingo was fantastic live and in his prime.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I saw Domingo at Covent Garden with Te Kanawa and Sergei Leiferkus and he was incredibly moving. Ultimately Vickers is my favourite, but Domingo was fantastic live and in his prime.


I too liked Domingo's Otello. He was extremely effective in the role.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Very comprehensive discography, Tsaraslondon!

Regarding Tebaldi in Verdi, I also find myself somewhat unimpressed by her studio recordings. Indeed, it was the Decca studio recordings that drove me away from her for a long time. Until one day, I heard the live 1953 Forza with Mitropoulos (what a legendary conductor) and was stumped: is that really her? Here she phrased and modulated extensively and got into Lenora's character, while in the Decca Forza, she sounds as if she just wants to get the notes right and get over with the recording session.

Here are a few essential live Tebaldi's performances:

1) *Requiem* with either Toscanini or de Sabata. No wonder Toscanini was impressed: it's a huge beautiful voice with the effortless transition between the registers (_Libera me_) that could spin exquisite pianissimi (_Domine Jesu Christe_). None could come close to her in this part, including Price and Milanov.

2) *La Forza del Destino *with Mitropoulos (or Santini), definitely one of her best nights in the theater.

3) *Falstaff* with de Sabata. De Sabata is the star of the show, and he inspires a delightful Alice Ford.

4) *Giovanna d'Arco*: This Giovanna is better than any studio recording. The young Tebaldi has the drama, volume, and agility to handle the role.

5) *Otello*: the MET debut (1955) showed her fresh idea of Desdemona before the role becomes her routine. The same can be said about del Monaco's Otello.

Another Verdian soprano with the same problem for me is Cerquetti. She often sounds "just OK" in-studio but can be exciting in live performances with the right conductors and casts.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I saw Domingo at Covent Garden with Te Kanawa and Sergei Leiferkus and he was incredibly moving. Ultimately Vickers is my favourite, but Domingo was fantastic live and in his prime.


Sir Laurence Olivier saw Domingo and remarked that he not only acted the part as well as he himself did, but had a great voice too. Dame Judi Dench saw Callas in _Tosca_ and made a similar comment. "It's grossly unfair!", she said.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

silentio said:


> Very comprehensive discography, Tsaraslondon!
> 
> Regarding Tebaldi in Verdi, I also find myself somewhat unimpressed by her studio recordings. Indeed, it was the Decca studio recordings that drove me away from her for a long time. Until one day, I heard the live 1953 Forza with Mitropoulos (what a legendary conductor) and was stumped: is that really her? Here she phrased and modulated extensively and got into Lenora's character, while in the Decca Forza, she sounds as if she just wants to get the notes right and get over with the recording session.
> 
> ...


I've heard the Mitropoulos *Forza* and agree with you totally. I also have a box set of early Tebaldi performances (_I primi anni di carriere_) which includes excerpts from that Toscanini *Requiem* and the *Giovanna d'Arco*, both of which are highights of the set. In the _verismo_ items there is a tendency to overact (rather like a hammy actor) which puts me off, but she is more stylish in the Verdi items. No doubt she only does what was expected of _verismo_ singers at the time, but I confess it's one of the things that puts me off _verismo_ opera.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Sir Laurence Olivier saw Domingo and remarked that he not only acted the part as well as he himself did, but had a great voice too. Dame Judi Dench saw Callas in _Tosca_ and made a similar comment. "It's grossly unfair!", she said.


How comforting to have you back.:tiphat:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Great discography (and I have most of those sets as well). I have at least one recording of all Verdi's operas including variations (so I also have the first version of Forza). There is one exception to that and it's the first Simon Boccanegra. Opera Rara were planning on recording it (despite already having a recording of that version in their catalogue), but who knows if that will still go ahead now.

I would suggest the following recordings in addition to the ones above:

*Ernani* 
Schippers - Corelli/Price/Sereni/Siepi Met - Immortal Performances

*I due Foscari*
Serafin - Guelfi/Gencer/Picchi Fenice - Myto

*Macbeth*
Bohm - Milnes/Ludwig Vienna - Orfeo

*La Battaglia di Legnano*
Gavazzeni - Corelli/Stella/Bastianini La Scala - Myto

The one Tebaldi Verdi recording I have is the justly celebrated Forza from Naples in 1958.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Great discography (and I have most of those sets as well). I have at least one recording of all Verdi's operas including variations (so I also have the first version of Forza). There is one exception to that and it's the first Simon Boccanegra. Opera Rara were planning on recording it (despite already having a recording of that version in their catalogue), but who knows if that will still go ahead now.
> 
> I would suggest the following recordings in addition to the ones above:
> 
> ...


I missed out *Attila*. I have the Gardelli with Deutekom, Bergonzi, Milnes and Raimondi, but I'm assuming you prefer the Muti. I don't have strong feelings but I do find Deutekom a bit pallid.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I missed out *Attila*. I have the Gardelli with Deutekom, Bergonzi, Milnes and Raimondi, but I'm assuming you prefer the Muti. I don't have strong feelings but I do find Deutekom a bit pallid.


Of course! I didn't notice and should have done. Yes, I do prefer the Muti, his conducting of the prelude was the finest thing he ever did in my opinion and whilst I often have strong reservations about his conducting, Verdi and early Verdi in particular was his forte. Studer is easily the best Odabella on CD (and DVD) and the rest of the cast are just as strong. I also like the Gardelli and have it for completeness sake. I prefer the men on his set a touch more than on the Muti, but Deutekom isn't quite up to the part.

I also have a third version of the opera with Furlanetto... (I love Verdi and I love having different performances of his works, especially those I really like as is the case with this one).

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I can't figure out what is going on. Who in the world is Joseph Green?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

adriesba said:


> I can't figure out what is going on. Who in the world is Joseph Green?


Joseph Green is a translation(ish) of the words Giuseppe Verdi.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Joseph Green is a translation(ish) of the words Giuseppe Verdi.


Yeah Joe Green hasn't quite got the same ring as Giuseppe Verdi! :lol:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Joseph Green is a translation(ish) of the words Giuseppe Verdi.


Mind blown!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually it's Joe Greens


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Itullian said:


> Actually it's Joe Greens


Isn't it actually Green Joes?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Actually it's Joe Greens


Well I did say ish - and Giuseppe is Joseph. I don't know how the Italians shorten Giuseppe. Di Stefano was known as Pippo.

Claudio Monteverdi is of course Claude Greenhills.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well I did say ish - and Giuseppe is Joseph. I don't know how the Italians shorten Giuseppe. Di Stefano was known as Pippo.
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi is of course Claude Greenhills.


True, it could be ish.
It's the plural of Verde, green
It could be greenery or something similar.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Indeed. Berlioz and Verdi are my favourite composers and I have recordings of nearly all Verdi's operas, and those I haven't I have at least heard on Spotify. The only ones not in my collection are *Oberto*, *Jérusalem* and *Aroldo*. Of the others, these are the recordings I have.
> 
> *Un Giorno di Regno* - Pagliughi, Cozzi, Oncina, Capecchi Bruscantini; Simonetto
> Cossotto, Norman, Carreras, Wixell, Casinelli; Gardelli
> ...


Just looking at your list and comparing it with mine

*Nabucco* - Souliotis, Gobbi, Cava: Gardelli

*Ernani *- Price, Bergonzi, Sereni, Flagello; Schippers
Domingo, Bruson, Freni / Muti

*Macbeth* - Callas, Penno, Macherini, Tajo; De Sabata
Verrett, Domingo, Cappucilli, Ghiaurov; Abbado
Cossotto, Carreras, Milnes / Muti

*Luisa Miller* - Moffo, Verrett, Bergonzi, MacNeil, Tozzi, Flagello; Cleva
Ricciarelli, Obraztsova, Domingo, Bruson, Howell, Ganzarolli; Maazel

*Rigoletto* - Callas, Di Stefano, Gobbi, Zaccaria; Serafin
Moffo, Kraus, Merrill / Solti
Cotrubas, Domingo, Capucilli / Giulini
Sutherland, Pavarotti, Milnes / Bonynge
Sutherland, Cioni, McNeil / Sanzono
Gruberova, Schicoff, Bruson / Sinopoli
Scotto, Bergonzi, D F-D / Kubelik
Dessi, Zancora, la Scola / Muti

Oh dear! Didn't realise I've collected so many! Very cheap second hand shops! Fill in the rest later!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Some additions:
*Rigoletto* - Warren, Berger, Peerce / Cellini
Warren, Milanov, Peerce / Toscanini (excerpts)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Aida* Callas México 1950
*Aida* Callas México 1951
*Aida* Callas London 1953
*Aida* Callas EMI 1955
*Aida* Corelli Cetra 1956
*Aida* Corelli Metropolitan 1962
*Aida* Karajan Decca 1963
*Aida* Corelli EMI 1967
*Aida* Corelli Verona 1972
*Aida* Arroyo Munich 1972
*Aida* Muti EMI 1974

*Ballo* Callas EMI 1956
*Ballo* Callas La Scala 1957

*Battaglia di Legnano* Corelli La Scala 1961

*Don Carlo* Corelli Metropolitan 1961
*Don Carlo* Corelli Metropolitan 1964
*Don Carlo* Corelli Philadelphia 1966
*Don Carlo* Corelli Vienna 1970
*Don Carlo* EMI Giulini 1971

*Ernani* Corelli Metropolitan 1965

*Forza* Callas EMI 1954
*Forza* Corelli Naples 1958
*Forza* Corelli Philadelphia 1965
*Forza* Corelli Metropolitan 1965
*Forza* Corelli Philadelphia 1968
*Forza* Gardelli EMI 1970

*Macbeth* Callas La Scala 1952

*Nabucco* Callas Naples 1949
*Nabucco* Decca 1964

*Requiem* Fricsay 1953
*Requiem* Giulini BBC 1964
*Requiem* Giulini EMI 1964
*Requiem* Karajan La Scala 1967
*Requiem* Corelli Los Angeles 1967
*Requiem* Reiner Decca 1970 
*Requiem* Barbirolli EMI 1970
*Requiem* Bernstein Sony 1970
*Requiem* Barenboim Decca 2012

*Rigoletto* Callas México 1952
*Rigoletto* Callas EMI 1955

*Traviata* Callas México 1951
*Traviata* Callas México 1952
*Traviata* Callas Cetra 1953
*Traviata* Callas La Scala 1955
*Traviata* Callas La Scala 1956
*Traviata* Callas Lisbon 1958
*Traviata* Callas Covent Garden 1958

*Trovatore* Callas México 1950
*Trovatore* Callas Naples 1951
*Trovatore* Callas La Scala 1953
*Trovatore* Callas EMI 1956
*Trovatore* Corelli Metropolitan 1961
*Trovatore* Corelli Berlin 1961
*Trovatore* Corelli Salzburg 1962
*Trovatore* Corelli La Scala 1962
*Trovatore* Corelli EMI 1965

*Vespri* Callas Florence 1951


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

MAS said:


> *Aida* Callas México 1950
> *Aida* Callas México 1951
> *Aida* Callas London 1953
> *Aida* Callas EMI 1955
> ...


You make me feel better!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought the Pappano Aida and the Requiem and have been amazed at the recording quality and really agreeably surprised how good the performances are. No, Aida is not better than the classics but gives them a good run for their money. Extremely enjoyable. And the requiem is a match for any imo.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

DavidA said:


> You make me feel better!


:lol: :lol: don't know why, but glad to oblige!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pick this up again

*Il trovatore: *
Price, Bonisolli, Obraztsova, Cappuccilli / Karajan
Callas, di Stefano, Barbieri, Panerai / Karajan
Price, Corelli, Simionato, Bastianini / Karajan
Tucci, Corelli, Simionato, Merrill / Schippers
Plowright, Fassbänder, Domingo, Zancanaro, Nesterenko / Giulini
Kabalswaska, Domingo, Cossotto, Cappuccilli / Karajan (DVD)


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

La Traviata:

Virginia Zeani, Ion Buzea, Nicolae Herlea - if you can get hold of it this is well worth a listen. I have it on Vinyl. The supporting cast is pretty decent, but the recording quality could be better, however Zeani as Violetta is quite incredible. As I was typing this I did an idle search on Youtube. The full recording is on there.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Deleted Post Deleted


----------

